# Miss Daisy



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there my name is Miss Daisy and I am a survivor, a puppymill survivor that is! Can you imagine a cute little girl like me living in a cage and being treated so horribly? Now I am learning how to live the life that every little dog should be lucky enough to live, I just want to smell the flowers, feel the sunshine on my face and feel the warm summer wind blow through my fur. I am just loving summer and really like to lay outside in the warm sunshine and just hang out on the porch with my foster Mom, Dad and all of the other dogs in the family. I get along great with all of the dogs in my foster family there are two little dogs just my size and we snuggle together and sometimes play. I also have a big Yellow Lab foster brother and a big Wirehaired Pointing Griffon foster brother and I like both of them too even though they are huge compared to me! There is a cat that lives in the house and I even like him, are you kind of getting the picture I really like all animals and am very nice to everyone. I love to go for walks and walk very nice on a leash and also like to ride in the doggy stroller with Mom pushing me and the other little dogs. At night I get to sleep in bed with my foster Mom and Dad and the other little dogs and I will stay sleeping until you are ready to get up in the morning. This is just my favorite part of the day I love to roll around in bed and play, I feel so safe there. During the day while my foster Mom is at work I get to just hang out with the other dogs because I am such a good girl. I am working very hard on my house training and if you take me outside regularly I do really good. I love to lay on my foster Mom’s lap at night and be all safe and warm. I am learning to trust people but sometimes I still get scared. My foster Mom says that since I am a puppymill survivor she thinks that I would do best in a home with another little dog because they help me feel safe and help show me that I can trust people. I am 4 years old and weigh a perfect 5 pounds my foster Mom says that I have just the prettiest little face too. I have been spayed and am up to date on all of my shots now all I need is a very special family that is all mine. If you think you have a place in your heart and home for a special little girl like me please contact Mary Palmer at 262-732-4200 and then maybe you can come and meet me, hope to see you soon. Love Daisy


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You do have the cutest little face, you brave little girl.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Daisy, you're just the cutest little thing. I hope you find your furever family real soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Daisy you are so beautiful!!! I hope that someone is very lucky and chooses you for their forever little one.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

You are gorgeous Daisy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know this little one! Daisy were you once in Ohio with Michelle? If so welcome back and you really have turned into one beautiful flower


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Stacey, thank you for fostering this sweet little girl. I'm sure she will find a wonderful home soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a little Sweetheart and hope that she soon finds her forever home!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Daisy, you are one special little girl! I hope you find your forever home real soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little cutie. I hope her furever home comes quickly.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for fostering this little one. Rescues are very loving. Find a forever home soon little one.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh, I want a second baby!!! I emailed to my friends. She is so beautiful. I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Miss Daisy you just stole my heart! Pretty and sweet you are! Love that you are enjoying sleeping on a bed and having other doggie friends to enjoy your days with! Sending kisses to your sweet face!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Daisy, you are beautiful!!! I'm sure you will find the perfect furever home! :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwww, Stacey, thank you for posting her picture! She is a precious little one, isn't she?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> I know this little one! Daisy were you once in Ohio with Michelle? If so welcome back and you really have turned into one beautiful flower


That's my little Daisy Doodle! She sure has come a long way...with patience, lots of patience, mill dogs can be rehabbed... We miss her sooo much...but it makes us happy to see she is adoptable now.


----------

